# Airline Bag



## Mick (May 31, 2015)

Hi all. Ive been getting around a good few places and as my camera gear grows, becomes heavier and more bulky its time to replace my old Tamrac bag with a decent photographers carry on bag for my travels in other countries. Its mostly wildlife so needs to be able to pack a 500f4 and a couple of bodies and a few other bits. Ive heard about Gura Gear and Thinktank but nothing else. Have any of you guys used these bags? What did you think and are there any alternatives? Its got to be the biggest allowed as carry on for most International airlines. 

Thanks 

Mick


----------



## jeanluc (Jun 7, 2015)

I use a Gura Gear Bataflae 26L for any trip that is mainly for photography that involves air travel.

I mainly do landscape photography, and travel with a 5D3, 5D2, 24-70L, 16-35L, 70-300L and all the usual filters etc one brings with. I bring a RRS TVC 24 and BH 40 as well.

Where I live, CRJ regional jets are a fact of life. All the camera gear and personal electronics ets. go in the Bataflae, which stays on my back. It easily fits under seats of all CRJ regional jets, and if you end up on mainline iron or even a CRJ 900/ Embraer E-170/190, you will have larger overhead bins that the Bataflae fits into easily.

My tripod and ball head go into my regular carry on size luggage, which gets gate checked if flying on a smaller RJ, or stays with me on bigger airplanes. 

So all my essentials are as close by as can be at all times.

The Bataflae build quality is awesome, and all details are thought through very well. The straps stow if not in use, there is a great rain/dirt cover, and its easy to get at just what you need. I have used it for several years in wet, cold etc and really can only say it's awesome.

The backpack can get heavy, but I'm 6"5 so no big deal. 

Since it is a backpack, if you are on some European airlines who have weight restrictions for unknown reasons, there is a good chance you will just walk right on without any issues, especially if they have the distraction of your other, much lighter, carry on bag to obsessively scrutinize and weigh.

I also have a Gura Geart Uinta, which I use on family type trips when I am forced to do things other than photography. That means one body, 2 lenses, less gear and more kid electronics etc. The Uinta is great for that with the same build quality etc. and functions more like a regular, but very well built and camera-freindly backpack.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 7, 2015)

I own the full line from Gura Gear, and the Bataflae 26L is generally my "go to".


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ive recently purchased the Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L and they do a larger version the 20L. Good side pocket for tripod the 20L version will easily take two bodies 500mm lens etc. and can go in the cabin. What I liked about these bags was the ventilation to the back and straps, they can be rotated to the front and if you do put the pack on the ground the back touches the ground not the side against your back as other bags. The inner part holding the camera can be removed with handles to made a day pack and this inner carrier has a sealable draw string top. Negative is only one side pocket on 15L version but the 20L version has a side and back pocket as well as the internal flap pocket all the bags have. I got mine in the bright orange for my Dartmoor trips so I can be seen if I get in trouble.


----------

